# List of Winter 2010 AGR Promotion Codes



## the_traveler (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's a list of the Winter 2010 AGR promotions to register for! 

10710 - AE = Buy 3 Get 1

10810 - Regional = Buy 2 Get 1

10910 - Midwest = Spend $50 Get 1,000 points

11010 - California = Spend $50 Get 1,000 points

If you know of others, please add to the list!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2010)

10710 is the correct AE 3 for 1 code for me.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry! 

You are very right - I don't know how that "09" snuck in there! I know this year is 2010!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 7, 2010)

Just to be clear. The regional doesn't have a minimum purchase right? Just 4 segments on a regional?


----------



## KayBee (Jan 7, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Just to be clear. The regional doesn't have a minimum purchase right? Just 4 segments on a regional?


The regional must be $49 minimum one-way or $98 minimum round-trip to qualify. See the "fine print" at the bottom of the page (terms and conditions). <_<


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2010)

And the free roundtrip (I assume between any two points on the NEC???) is redeemable from June - August.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Jan 8, 2010)

Question about 10910 - Midwest = Spend $50 Get 1,000 points: I read the fine print and understand that a maximum of 4,000 points can be earned on this promo!  Do I have to spend the $50 on one ticket? Or can I take those $3 rides between SPI & LNC? (Which, right now, have a 20% discount)


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 8, 2010)

If I read the CA and midwest promos correctly, I think you only have to spend a TOTAL of $50 to get the bonus! 

So if that's correct, it could be


a $50 ticket

5 tickets for $10 each

10 tickets of $5 each

etc ...



The NEC regional has a minimum of $49 one way to qualify. I believe the AE one does also - although I don't remember right now. (I think before, it was something like $75 one way.) 

And yes, the NEC reward is for anywhere on the NEC!


----------



## rrdude (Jan 8, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> If I read the CA and midwest promos correctly, I think you only have to spend a TOTAL of $50 to get the bonus!
> 
> And yes, the NEC reward is for *anywhere* on the NEC!



Including Roanoke? :


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 8, 2010)

rrdude said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > IAnd yes, the NEC reward is for *anywhere* on the NEC!
> ...


I believe the NEC is only considered to extend (currently) to Lynchburg.


----------



## acelafan (Jan 8, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Here's a list of the Winter 2010 AGR promotions to register for!
> 10710 - AE = Buy 3 Get 1
> 
> 10810 - Regional = Buy 2 Get 1
> ...


Thanks for sharing those! Very appreciated.


----------



## wayman (Jan 11, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


You can walk from Lynchburg to Roanoke to extend your trip ... there is no train yet!

But yes, an NEC redemption can be used to/from LYH. And the redemption trips can be of any length (as in, longer and more expensive than the trips you paid for).

Last year, this actually resulted in some bizarre frustration for me: I was waiting until the last second to buy tickets for PHL-WAS or PHL-NYP, to avoid automatic discounts to Adult fares and hoping that the bucket would jump up, so the cost would be over $50! That's not my usual ticket-purchasing strategy!  I once had to buy NYP-WIL instead of NYP-PHL just to pay an extra $5 for the ticket


----------



## kashed (Jan 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Here's a list of the Winter 2010 AGR promotions to register for!
> 10710 - AE = Buy 3 Get 1
> 
> 10810 - Regional = Buy 2 Get 1
> ...



If Im taking a Long Distance train with a Midwest Connection--do I need to buy the tickets individually? Or will it still give me credit if I book them together--usually there is a smal price break when I book together. . .


----------

